

Xtranormal -- Text-to-Movie "If you can type, you can make movies" - staunch
http://www.xtranormal.com/

======
poundy
Let me tell you as an user of this software that this is fantastic! The work
that has gone into this product is incredible! Look what I built for my app
<http://www.creatorfinder.com/> (You can see the video towards the bottom).

You can control stuff like the camera location, gestures, facial expression
all by clicking and typing. Really cool!

------
psawaya
Howard and Leslie is a great example of what can be done in this exciting new
medium.

<http://howardandleslie.blogspot.com/> (slightly NSFW dialogue)

~~~
Estragon
Wow. If that's your ideas of _slightly_ NSFW, I'd like to see the really
dangerous stuff.

------
nazgulnarsil
you know it was kind of nice back when artistic endeavors took major
investments of time and money. now I don't have any excuse for not being
creative >_>

------
deanj
Why do they always have to have politics in these sorts of things? I don't
care if you're an Obama supporter or a Palin supporter, but putting stuff like
that in a site like this just ticks 50% of the people on your website, because
you're making fun of "their man" or "their woman".

Unless that's what they're trying to do.

------
f_sav
Reminds me of that _old_ game from MS:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_Movie_Maker>

Couldn't do text-to-speech, but you could record voices.

------
gridspy
What a sweet web app! Awesome monetisation options to do with extra props /
characters / extra long movies.

Sweet.

------
mrcharles
I doubt you read this site Luc Tremblay, but congrats!

------
acgourley
Definitely look for the ones based on Dinosaur Comics.

------
est
It's mainly dialog and speech based movie

~~~
scotty79
I think that this covers majority of funny movies.

------
timinman
'Looks like a neat idea. Mac? Linux?

